
Impregnation via the GI tract in a patient with a distal vagina (1988) [pdf] - anonymfus
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/1960/acec02af887628116c77caf1079f726d2c89.pdf
======
bb88
So for the people who don't want to spend 3 minutes to read it:

1\. The woman did not have a full vagina leading to the uterus, but instead
had more of a 2" dimple.

2\. The woman was practicing oral sex.

3\. She was stabbed in the abdomen.

4\. 9 months later a child was delivered by c-section.

5\. At 5 years, the child had a remarkable resemblance to the father.

The theory is:

1\. Saliva has a high pH which would allow the semen to survive.

2\. Her stomach contents were empty when they were repairing her stab wounds,
so her stomach might not have been producing acid.

3\. The stab wound allowed the semen to flow to her uterus, impregnating her.

~~~
carapace
But spend the 3 minutes! It's great and it even ends in a punchline!

------
tfha
That's incredible... Is this real?

------
yroc92
This might be the most wild thing I've ever read.

~~~
LyndsySimon
There was a reported case of a virgin birth during the US Civil War, where a
bullet passed through a soldier’s testes and ended up in a young lady.

[https://en.m.wikisource.org/wiki/Attention_Gynaecologists!_—...](https://en.m.wikisource.org/wiki/Attention_Gynaecologists!_—_Notes_from_the_Diary_of_a_Field_and_Hospital_Surgeon,_C._S._A).

It’s generally considered to be farcical, but I’ve seen it passed off as real.

~~~
dbasedweeb
IIRC Mythbusters had an episode about this “son of a gun” myth and concluded
that it was essentially impossible. It still makes an amazing story. Like all
virgin births I expect the truth was either that it was entirely fabricated,
or it was real insofar as the woman in question didn’t want to publically give
up her “virtue” (which given the periods involved, is understandable). Plus
you as a bonus you get long odds on starting a religion.

